# Stolen rod bag



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got back from the police department. My rod bag was stolen, there are two people of interest that have been talked to. While waiting to find out what is going to happen I figured I would put the word out if anyone comes across anyone selling about 17 rods or happen to see some at a pawn shop let me know asap. The reason I say about 17 rods, the last couple of times out I've given a couple of rods away to kids or other fisherman. 

The rods were mostly Gander Mountain Advantage Series 20" UL, ice blues all paired with Schooley Reels. My last name and phone number were written on the Reels. I also had a snitch rod/cgi combo along with a Frabill black ops. Also a jig box which also has my first and last name along with phone number. All reels have hi-viz gold line on them.

They were all in big black Cabelas rod bag.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Just got back from the police department. My rod bag was stolen, there are two people of interest that have been talked to. While waiting to find out what is going to happen I figured I would put the word out if anyone comes across anyone selling about 17 rods or happen to see some at a pawn shop let me know asap. The reason I say about 17 rods, the last couple of times out I've given a couple of rods away to kids or other fisherman.
> 
> The rods were mostly Gander Mountain Advantage Series 20" UL, ice blues all paired with Schooley Reels. My last name and phone number were written on the Reels. I also had a snitch rod/cgi combo along with a Frabill black ops. Also a jig box which also has my first and last name along with phone number. All reels have hi-viz gold line on them.
> 
> They were all in big black Cabelas rod bag.


Got to love people! 
Where were they taken from ? House? Back of truck?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You ain't kiddin!

House, got two people lined up for it but sad to say it I don't think I'll see my rods again. I would say they were lucky I wasn't home but than again I wouldn't be able to type this.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear J. 
Hopefully you find them. Isn't much but I have a hand full of schooleys that aren't on rods..they are yours if you want em.
Good luck on getting your gear back.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That sucks man.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a couple schooly rods I don’t use if interested.
Pick them up in Monroe.....let me know.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope dey find them turdburglars,and yur sticks captain


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear.... I'll be looking around.....


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Jeff and @jstfish48162 for the offers! I a couple schooleys along with 30 new jigs that I ordered before this ordeal. Sucks it happened, I feel like an idiot. There is a very slim chance of retrieving the rods, the two people of interest are legitimate scum bags. 

I was joking around a couple of weeks about putting a Tile in my rod bag. Looks like I'll be doing my homework on that new piece of technology. Especially since I've been thinking about making custom rods. That's why I've been slowly handing off some rods I hardly fish with or don't like. I've become partial to the 20" UL with bigger guides. Which are no longer available with gander mtn going under. Just sucks to have to start over lol.

If anyone hears of anything shoot me a PM. These rods will be hard to go unnoticed. Not too many people in our area run the setups I do. Helps that 75% of the Reels have my last name, line poundage, my phone number on them


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

What is a "Tile"


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tracking device


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I was joking around a couple of weeks about putting a Tile in my rod bag. Looks like I'll be doing my homework on that new piece of technology.


Do research before buying, very little chance if you had a Tile in the bag it would have helped you. It is not an active GPS tag, someone with the Tile app on their phone would have to be with the thief. One in a million chance that the low life that stole your rods has low life friends that are buying Tile tags and have the Tile app loaded on their phone.

Read the testimonies, someone in Seattle found their lost umbrella 2 months later when someone that had the Tile app went to the same restaurant that they left it at. That was in downtown Seattle, what do you think the chance is that someone with the Tile app will walk into the low life's garage.

One of the technologies I am responsible for at work is GPS tracking of equipment, I can tell you were every container is on what ship in the middle of the ocean down to where ever fork truck is down to 5 feet at each plant. Not going to say what we spend for this capability, but out of reach for a consumer. Tile is great if you lost your keys in your house or in major cities that you have a slight chance that the masses may walk by your tag. It will not allow you to track down the low life that stole your fishing gear, tree stand, game camera, etc.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like it's the usual suspects, they your neighbors ? If someone robbed my house I'd be ecstatic that they only took my ice rods


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@UplandnWaterfowl thanks for the insight. I would've definitely done some homework before buying one, after reading your post looks like I don't have to do much reading now lol. It was a thought after seeing the commercial.

My rod bag and equipment will be on lock down from here on out. I had a flasher stolen years ago. It sucks to have to start over especially when some lowlife helps themselves.

Going to either swing by SDI tomorrow or order rod building equipment/material.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have an update. Found out who stole it and who bought it. Been in contact with the buyer, started out cool and willing to meet up. Now he's trying to extort money out of me, holding my gear ransom..

This should get interesting. Just hoping I get my stuff back before ice out at this point.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your lost. IMO It won't be long before GPS tracking tags are a standard practice for a sportsman that want to secure gear. Then you can call the police and give them a GPS marking to point them to the thiefs or call in your cousin to give them an ass kicking.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I have an update. Found out who stole it and who bought it. Been in contact with the buyer, started out cool and willing to meet up. Now he's trying to extort money out of me, holding my gear ransom..
> 
> This should get interesting. Just hoping I get my stuff back before ice out at this point.


I wouldn't hesitate to call the cops.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I have an update. Found out who stole it and who bought it. Been in contact with the buyer, started out cool and willing to meet up. Now he's trying to extort money out of me, holding my gear ransom..
> 
> This should get interesting. Just hoping I get my stuff back before ice out at this point.


Meet up with him and stomp his ass. Bring backup just in case.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll ride shotgun!!!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

toppm said:


> I'll ride shotgun!!!


Exactly. I'll sit up on the hill above the meeting in overwatch.

Call the cops dude.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

The cops were contacted since the start, been updated the whole time. Officer handling my case even answered my emails on his off day. He will be in tomorrow morning and this should be resolved by lunch time, I hope!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Duck-Hunter said:


> The cops were contacted since the start, been updated the whole time. Officer handling my case even answered my emails on his off day. He will be in tomorrow morning and this should be resolved by lunch time, I hope!


Good! I hope he bangs his head on the roof of the crusier when he's taking him to jail...


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Just got back from the police department. My rod bag was stolen, there are two people of interest that have been talked to. While waiting to find out what is going to happen I figured I would put the word out if anyone comes across anyone selling about 17 rods or happen to see some at a pawn shop let me know asap. The reason I say about 17 rods, the last couple of times out I've given a couple of rods away to kids or other fisherman.
> 
> The rods were mostly Gander Mountain Advantage Series 20" UL, ice blues all paired with Schooley Reels. My last name and phone number were written on the Reels. I also had a snitch rod/cgi combo along with a Frabill black ops. Also a jig box which also has my first and last name along with phone number. All reels have hi-viz gold line on them.
> 
> They were all in big black Cabelas rod bag.


Don't feel bad, my nephew had his truck stolen along with about seven thousand in fly fishing rods and gear, most of it his, from the motel parking lot when he went down to work a booth in Novi. Turns-out that the motel has had several of these type of thefts...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully you get your gear back and hopefully the thief is nailed.

Those Tiles are helpful for finding your keys or wallet. But that is if you lost it around your house.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I have an update. Found out who stole it and who bought it. Been in contact with the buyer, started out cool and willing to meet up. Now he's trying to extort money out of me, holding my gear ransom..
> 
> This should get interesting. Just hoping I get my stuff back before ice out at this point.


Well, knowingly selling stolen property is illegal...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

while knowingly receiving stolen goods is a crime, recovery , transportation & storage fees are legal, ask any impound yard, if a pawn shop receives your stolen property you still have to buy it back, if acquired in good faith only a court can order a return without compensation


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Any update? I'm hoping you got your stuff back


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

My rod bag is getting dropped off at the police station this morning then I get the call to come pick it up!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Picked up my rod bag a few hours ago! Man, what a relief. I was bumming, my buddy talked me into going to lsc yesterday. He mentioned sunnies and I was in. Armed with my two rods and two jigs I did alright. Now that I have the arsenal back, they better hide!

(couldn't fit a few yellow bass on the board for the picture)


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Picked up my rod bag a few hours ago! Man, what a relief. I was bumming, my buddy talked me into going to lsc yesterday. He mentioned sunnies and I was in. Armed with my two rods and two jigs I did alright. Now that I have the arsenal back, they better hide!
> 
> (couldn't fit a few yellow bass on the board for the picture)


Dang Duck, what a mess that was. Glad you got your gear back, now you need to get up here and get on the bay with us. The walleye bite has been great.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm happy that u got your gear back and catching fish. !!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@chasin tail I do need to get up there and get on some 'eyes with you guys! About to build a walleye stick here in a minute.

Thanks @Doghouse 5!

So glad I got my gear back. Also pushed me to do something I've been wanting to do for awhile now and that's make my own rods. Whipped up two last night. Made a 20" tight line rod and a 47" long rod


----------



## Buffy74 (Feb 5, 2018)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Thanks Jeff and @jstfish48162 for the offers! I a couple schooleys along with 30 new jigs that I ordered before this ordeal. Sucks it happened, I feel like an idiot. There is a very slim chance of retrieving the rods, the two people of interest are legitimate scum bags.
> 
> I was joking around a couple of weeks about putting a Tile in my rod bag. Looks like I'll be doing my homework on that new piece of technology. Especially since I've been thinking about making custom rods. That's why I've been slowly handing off some rods I hardly fish with or don't like. I've become partial to the 20" UL with bigger guides. Which are no longer available with gander mtn going under. Just sucks to have to start over lol.
> 
> If anyone hears of anything shoot me a PM. These rods will be hard to go unnoticed. Not too many people in our area run the setups I do. Helps that 75% of the Reels have my last name, line poundage, my phone number on them


Was this stolen from house on a lake where?


----------

